# Circuito para nivelar volumen de audio de cds o dvd



## rubenpsx (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola comunidad , soy un aficionado a la electronica , y tengo la siguiente pregunta :
colecciono musica sobre todo en video dvd , y los volumen de los distintos videos son  muy molesto tener que regular en el PC .
    Alguien sabe  de un  circuito que pueda poner entre la salida del PC y el amplificador de audio , bueno con un subwofer no se nota tanto este detalle pero ,con un power de 50W RMS X 2  es molesto esos cambios de volumen .
    Bueno si hay algo para esto como circuito electronico que yo pueda armar , o talvez un programa que cumpla esa funcion ,agradesere la información , de antemano los saludo y doy las gracias  por estos foros que permiten aprender mas sobre electronica .-


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 23, 2008)

La palabra magica es NORMALIZAR, en cualquier programa de sonido lo encontraras.

En teoria en primero de sonorizacion te enseñan que cualquier grabacion debe promediarse aproximadamente a 0dB de esta forma cualquier cacharro profesional que utilices funcionara perfectamente.

O sea todos los aparatos profesionales estan diseñados para una entrada y salida de 0db, ecualizadosres, unidades de efectos, puertas de ruido.
La tabla de mezclas permite ajustar la señal a 0db, despues se procesa y finalmente se obtiene una señal de 0db para conectar a la entrada del amplificador de potencia.

Piensa que en sonorizacion profesional los aparatos son modulares, o sea por piezas.

Por desgracia los anunciantes de publicidad descubrieron eso y subieron el volumen y ahora es un autentico cachondeo.



En fin, si desea trabajar bien antes debes normalizar y grabar siempre justo a 0db aproximadamente.

Prgramas, el mismo nero te permite normalizar.


Un sakudi.


----------



## rubenpsx (Abr 23, 2008)

ok, busque con esa palabra MAGICA y encontre varios programas , probare algo saldra , gracias por la indicasion .-


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Hay otra palabra magica que se refiere a un dispositivo electronico, utilizado sobre todo por D.J.'s que se jacten de serlo, y no de simples muchachos q colocan ruido a mucha potencia. y esa palabra es:

COMPRESOR DE AUDIO.

los compresores de audio se colocan entre la consolas y las etapas para bajar la ganancia cuando supera el limita, o elevarla si baja demasiado. en una palabra de estabiliza la salida de audio. obviamente el control de volumen debera estar situado, despues del compresor.

aqui t dejo un esquema es con un tda


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2008)

Programa gratuito para nivelar MP3 

MP3Gain 1.2.5


http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...601.html?spi=c48e37e5d134425ab7f9f3c7326f038b


----------



## Davocana (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola DJ Draco. muy interesantes tu circuito; podrias por favor postear (de ser posible) el circuito impreso. muchas gracias y creo que es mejor normalizar el volumen por hardware que por software


----------



## electronix (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesante el microcircuito .Lo probare haber como me va... Desde ya te agradesco dj draco por su interes...


----------

